# Convertir serial a USB



## sespinoza

Hola amigos ahi les dejo un diagrama que encontre no lo he provado pero vi sus reportes y dice que si funciona al que le interese le dejo el convertidor de serial a usb

eso es todo.
saludo a todos


----------



## Aristides

El segundo circuito se que  funciona OK.


----------



## DARKEASC

Hola quiero hacer un convertidor de estos.... pero quiero asegurarme que funcione..

Aristides, ya probaste el segundo circuito y funciona? no es costoso hacerlo?


----------



## Taquiones

aristedes oye si funciona el segundo circuito porfas dime si funciona
gracias


----------



## aerodesliza

Lo que quiero saber como es que hace la conversion? porque segun se los protocolos Serial y USB son diferentes, quizas simplemente haga la conversion de un protocolo a otro pero esto lo dudo


----------



## jochees

quisiera saber si el circuito serial a usb lo puedo implementar en la comunicacion de un 89c52 con mi pc.

dado que mi maestro no me permite trabajar con comunicacion serial a traves del max232 y el db9...

si me pueden ayudar con esto les agradeceria infinitamente, ya que este es un proyecto que debo hacer en mi carrera


----------



## eolmos3328

saben si necesita algun controlador para que funcione.


----------



## jeremy24

llevo una materia en la escuela que uso la hiperterminal pero nunca sirven las compus de ahi, quiero el conbertidor para mi lap pero trae windows vista, no se si me sirva


----------



## Gradmaster

el segundo circuito no convierte, directamente de rs232 a usb sino que primero se debe usar un max 232 para pasarlo a TTL, y despues de TTL lo convierte a usb

saludos


----------



## shadowil

hey hola a todos este convertidor de serial a usb lo han probado con cargadores de pic. es que tengo uno que es serial y mi lap solo posee puerto usb, asi que no lo he podido utilizar en mi lap portatil.


----------



## chulee

hola amigos, estaba pensando en un puente serial para usb.
Que les parece la idea ? funcionaria ?
para extender una conexion usb ya que el usb no deja mayor distancia que 3mtrs x estandar, y el serial 10 o 20 metros ?

usb -> serial ---------------serial <-usb

algo asi.


----------



## banistelrroy

hola a todos al igual que shadowil deseo saber si este comvertidor funciona con grabadores pic si alguien me podria responder o talvez sugerir alguna idea esque mi compu ya no trae el puerto serial....


----------



## Sebaglio

Tengo un hard con conexión Serie, lo que quiero hacer es convertirlo a USB, pero no sé que debo realizar para que el software no sea modificado. Es eso posible?


----------



## andyt

tengo un convertidor de serial a usb para la comunicacion del micro con el lap top.
el convertidor es el mcp2200 . pero no encuentro nada para poderlo configurar..
gracias por la colboracion


----------



## Marck

Ayuda porfavor mi quemador de pics es puerto serial, me gustaría convertirlo a USB, vi que los que son USB traen otro pic, según mi docente dice que intento hacerlo pero sin exito, yo he pensado que se debe tratar a las corrientes mas bajas que maneja el usb los voltajes o algo asi. las laptos te dan poca corriente.


----------



## paulino martinez

hola amigos como estan estoy tratando de conectar un pic16f877a a un telefono nokia 6020 pero no me responde el telefono ,primero realice las pruebas de conexion por hyperterminal por usb responde a los comando at pero al momento de conectar con mi circuito no responde el interfaz que utilizo es el max 232 si alguien me puede ayudar es para que envie mensajes al telefono gracias


----------

